# looking for decent inexpensive jian



## wushuguy (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm looking at either hanwei or tigerclaw jian, i'm interested in it for practice forms, and occasionally for cutting practice. does anyone have experience with either brand? is there another brand that sells jian under $150 that is decent quality?


----------



## lklawson (Oct 2, 2009)

Sword Buyer's Guide is a webzine which specializes in reviewing sub-$300 products.

Take a pinch of salt with a few of their reviews and you'll be fine.

http://www.sword-buyers-guide.com/chinese-swords.html

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 2, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> I'm looking at either hanwei or tigerclaw jian, i'm interested in it for practice forms, and occasionally for cutting practice. does anyone have experience with either brand? is there another brand that sells jian under $150 that is decent quality?


 
Since you're looking for a cutter, 

In general, you get what you pay for.  

I would discourage you from getting the Tiger Claw brand.  

The Paul Chen / Hanwei swords are fine for your forms, and should be OK for light cutting, but I wouldn't use them for anything beyond light cutting at all.


----------



## wushuguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Since you're looking for a cutter,
> 
> In general, you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I don't plan to do heavy cutting, but would prefer a somewhat sharp edge, and sturdy design. After reading on the sword buyer's guide, i think the Paul Chen sword should be right for me.


----------

